# Camping Card International



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

The ACSI Camping Card and guide book looks like "one to get". 

However, does anyone advise the purchase of the Camping Card International, as an alternative to handing over the passports at a European site reception office.?

Or is it a waste of time and money, (although not a lot) ?

J & R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The ACSI Camping Card and guide book looks like "one to get".
> 
> ...


Hi J & R,

I've been using the CCI from the year dot and it is a worthwhile buy. It is excepted in most places in lieu of passport which alone makes it a worthwhile buy.

Some campsites will give a discount (sometimes 10%) for the CCI but it's always best to check this after you have confirmed the cost per night when booking in.

Don


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we have the ACSI camping card, last Sept we were booking onto a French campsite, the people before us had to hand over their passports as [?] proof AND they paid the advertised price of 20euro per night - I handed in my ACSI card and was charged 14euro, I guess that over the year its saved much much more than the cost of the card . . . go for it, well worth getting one.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We always get the ACSI camping card for discounts - better than Camping Cheques as it's only £6.60 +p&P upfront cost and a useful guidebook to the sites in the scheme.

As stated it does mean many of the sites have an abundance of Dutch pensioners since ACSI is a Dutch organisation that does site quality inspections, but we have found most to be friendly (and many speak our lingo!!) Apparently a third of the Dutch retired population travel abroad each year so they told us (not all of them at one site!)

AND ALSO

The Camping Card International CCI card (often refered to as the Carnet) about £4.50 obtainable from the clubs which has always been accepted at most campsites although at one large Italian one on Lake Maggiore they insisted on taking photocopies of our passports which they gave back to us when we booked out.

I would never hand over our passports having seen the casual way they are kept behind the counter at some sites  

The CCI card also provideds third party insurance whilst camping. I guess if you demolished an electric point or someone else's tent that may be useful  

HTH

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Many thanks for the replies.

We weren't very keen on the idea of parting with the passports!!! :? 

So CCI & ACSI it is then.  

Cheers,

J & R.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi all,
Reading this topic and wondering where do you get thic CCI from, please, and thank you.
Norman


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi norman,

The CCI (caravan card international) I get mine from the MCC (motorcaravan club), I pay for it at the same time as my subscription so comes automatically every year. I have also in the past had it through the Caravan Club when booking a ferry etc. (extra cost of course).
Like others we use it instead of handing over our passports. We also have the ACSI card as well.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Rita,
Many thanks for your reply, looks as though we will have to join one of the camping clubs to get a card. When we get the van!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS
Norman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Apparently you can apply for the CCI if you are a member of the AA or RAC, without having to join one of the touring clubs.

See >>Here<< under "Camping Card International"

Merry Christmas to you too,

J & R


----------

